# An ode to Odin... Mercedes SL 55 AMG flavored



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi boys, girls and others !

It's been a while since I've done a write up and I have a ton of cars to post, but I really enjoyed this one so I fingered I'd share it first . He (the car's name is "Odin") belongs to a good friend of mine and we've been trying to get him detailed for several weeks, but something always came up. My driveway is now finished and my buddy took off to Colorado so I had Odin for a week to get him "Jesse'd up"! His previous car was a Maserati Coupé GT named "Gino" that I was rather fond of, but my buddy insisted that he be replaced.










I was sad to see him go, as I've taken such good care of him, but on the way home with Odin my foot "slipped" and hit the gas and my tears of sadness quickly (I mean, REALLY quickly) turned into tears of butt-puckering joy . 505 HP is something else on this little car... On to the detail!

The paint was in pretty bad shape and it had obviously been "polished" a couple of times.



















Wheels not too bad










Good amount of bug damage on the front bumper




























Tons of polish/wax in the crooks and nannies...










Eeeeeek...










At least someone's been playing with him properly 
































































I handled the engine first with Wolf's "The Outsider" APC and various brushes. After that I hand dried and dressed everything with Wolf's "Black Out" tire and trim restore










Some glue that needed to be removed










Uhh... so I removed it 










After...










The worst part of the entire paint... Not only full of holograms, but riddled with RIDS and there were some deep ones here. The bonnet was resprayed and although they didn't do a bad job on it, the color was off and the paint was EXTREMELY hard!! Every time I think I've encountered the "hardest paint in the world" something like this comes along and just throws me for a loop! I put about 6 hours total into the bonnet alone over the 4 day detail... Curse you painter man...










The boot wasn't as bad, but still full of RIDS



















"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges!" Removing the badges was a must, there was just too much crud in them to leave them on. If you put a piece of masking tape on the badges before you remove them, you will keep them in their original alignment.










Then take some dental floss and gently cut away the foam tape behind them. The tape also keeps them from falling on the ground, or more importantly the paint.



















Some serious gunk behind there...










I sprayed this several times with tar and glue remover to let it soak. After it was nice and gummy it was "easy" to remove.










This is what was left behind... Glue as hard as a rock! Nothing would budge it so I had to machine it off with a wool pad and Wolf's WP-5N polishing compound



















Left a pretty nice finish after the polish broke down fully!










Badges up in my cave and glue boogers removed with my trusty Victorinox bottle opener 










Double-sided foam tape pieced on










Done one letter at a time










Done!










One of the only sun shots I could get... the weather has been pretty cloudy lately 










Carpets and leather cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N APC



















Exhaust cleaned with steel wool and some metal polish. This isn't ours, but we're working on a metal polish :thumb:










Lamps polished with Wolf's WP-1N finishing polish "The Jeweler" and a finishing pad. The rest of the car was polished with WP-5N and our new cutting pad (soon to be out, but we're still waiting on them !) and finished with our finishing pad and WP-1N. After all the polishing was complete, I gave it a wash with a new shampoo that I'm testing to remove all the oils and waxes. Tires were dressed with WO-1n "Black Out", leather conditioned with WL-1N leather conditioner Looking good so far! Of course, the LSP for this car was none other than Wolf's Body Wrap nano coating and rims sealed with "Rim Shield" nano rim sealant










Enjoy the afters :thumb:!





































You can see some of the RIDS that were too deep to remove in this picture. No, not all details are 100% corrections, so it's always best to know what you just have to let go!










Love this shot...










One of the other sun shots I managed to snap between cloud gaps...



























































































Thanks for reading!

- Jesse O'Connor

COMING SOON >>










And this >>










And one of these >>










And one of these, and that and then...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow stunning work and great show case for your products new to this game but already see that i need to invest in some of your products , Rim Shield , Body wrap and Decon Gel on my list so far, thanks for sharing and keep up the good work. What would you recommend for honeycomb grill and how would you apply TIA.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow stunning work and great show case for your products new to this game but already see that i need to invest in some of your products , Rim Shield , Body wrap and Decon Gel on my list so far, thanks for sharing and keep up the good work


Thank you kindly, sir !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great...I noticed you use a lot of Wolf's products....how do you rate them?!? 

:lol:

Keep up the great work!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> looks great...I noticed you use a lot of Wolf's products....how do you rate them?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Cuey they're not bad


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Class as always Jesse!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Before i read the rest of the post, WTF were you doing to this car Jesse ?



> but I really enjoyed this one so I fingered I'd share it first


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I've read it all closely and I approve highly

Top top work my friend


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Wohhoo it looks real better :thumb:

and this was the former safety car, am i right?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great work as always my friend :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Jesse! Bet it sounds like a proper Wolf when your foot accidently slipped?! :lol:

Love WP-5N as i've said before, superb stuff! Looking forward to the new pads to, interested to try those out!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work jesse ,now thats glossy


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

:doublesho Top work as always Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Cracking Job Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning work Jesse! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats the mansory Jesse ?? merc's looking sweet :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

geoff.mac said:


> Whats the mansory Jesse ?? merc's looking sweet :thumb:


i would say a Mansory RR phantom or ghost? judging from the clock :doublesho

nice spyker c8 aileron iirc? nice colours

the 599 meh

good job though jesse


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Ok, I've read it all closely and I approve highly
> 
> Top top work my friend


Thanks Lee! Glad to see someone actually reads my posts :thumb:



a_tansel said:


> Wohhoo it looks real better :thumb:
> 
> and this was the former safety car, am i right?


Thank you! Yes I believe it was!



Eurogloss said:


> *Great work as always my friend :thumb:
> 
> Mario *


Thank you Mario! When are you coming to the EU???



JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Jesse! Bet it sounds like a proper Wolf when your foot accidently slipped?! :lol:
> 
> Love WP-5N as i've said before, superb stuff! Looking forward to the new pads to, interested to try those out!


Thanks Jon! Yeah nice "gruffy" voice he's got! The new pads should be here soon... I hope 



Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work jesse ,now thats glossy


Thank you kindly sir !



mike swell said:


> :doublesho Top work as always Jesse :thumb:


Thanks Mike!



Racer said:


> Cracking Job Jesse :thumb:


Abrigado amigo :thumb:



MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning work Jesse! :thumb:


Cheers matey!



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Many thanks!



geoff.mac said:


> Whats the mansory Jesse ?? merc's looking sweet :thumb:


Thanks buddy! It's a Rolly!



Ninja59 said:


> i would say a Mansory RR phantom or ghost? judging from the clock :doublesho
> 
> nice spyker c8 aileron iirc? nice colours
> 
> ...


Thank you my ninja friend ! No that's a C8 Double 12s! That'd be a Phantom !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you Mario! When are you coming to the EU???

I have already been to Italy only stayed two weeks  family issues)
Couldn't take more days off , hopefully next year so I can visit you and Rui and have a few Beers :wave:


Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Thank you Mario! When are you coming to the EU???
> 
> I have already been to Italy only stayed two weeks  family issues)
> Couldn't take more days off , hopefully next year so I can visit you and Rui and have a few Beers :wave:
> ...


Do you guys Like Sagres or Superbock ? 

ps: it´s our best brand of beers..ehehh


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As long as it's good quality beer with no chemicals :thumb:

Something like the Italian Beer Perroni

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> As long as it's good quality beer with no chemicals :thumb:
> 
> Something like the Italian Beer Perroni
> 
> Mario


Our beers are great trust me


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Thank you Mario! When are you coming to the EU???
> 
> I have already been to Italy only stayed two weeks  family issues)
> Couldn't take more days off , hopefully next year so I can visit you and Rui and have a few Beers :wave:
> ...


Dude, you should come down when it's "winter" over there and we'll go visit Rui for a bit . Sounds like a plan to me!! And yes, they do have good beer in Spain! I haven't been yet but the beer has come to me a few times


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Dude, you should come down when it's "winter" over there and we'll go visit Rui for a bit . Sounds like a plan to me!! And yes, they do have good beer in Spain! I haven't been yet but the beer has come to me a few times


Jesse

Im in Portugal not...spain man


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Racer said:


> Jesse
> 
> Im in Portugal not...spain man


Pfft, yeah I know man, I was testing you... You passed... :tumbleweed:  I was actually writing an email to my distributor in Spain when I wrote this !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Pfft, yeah I know man, I was testing you... You passed... :tumbleweed:  I was actually writing an email to my distributor in Spain when I wrote this !!


Yeah..yeah


----------

